# War Machine Arrested!!!!



## PaulieG (Dec 16, 2012)

A mixed martial-arts fighter from California who was sought in connection with the beating of his adult film star ex-girlfriend was arrested Friday in Simi Valley.

Las Vegas Metro police are still looking for a mixed martial-arts fighter accused of beating his ex-girlfriend, adult entertainer Christy Mack. Detectives aren't the only ones looking for War Machine, who was previously known as Jonathan Koppenhaver. Reality television star Duane Chapman, known as Dog the Bounty Hunter, said he is now hunting for War Machine. (Credit: CNN) 
Las Vegas police were looking for a mixed martial-arts fighter accused of beating his ex-girlfriend, adult entertainer Christy Mack. Reality television star Duane Chapman, known as Dog the Bounty Hunter, also said he was hunting for War Machine. The fighter, aka Jonathan Koppenhaver, was arrested in Simi Valley Aug. 15, 2014. (Credit: Las Vegas Metro Police)
Jonathan “War Machine”Koppenhaver was taken into custody about 1:45 p.m. in Simi Valley by police at the request of the U.S. Marshals Service.

An arrest warrant had been issued for Koppenhaver stemming from an incident in Las Vegas last week, according to police.

A former Simi Valley resident, Koppenhaver was found at the Extended Stay America Hotel located at 2498 Stearns St., just off the 118 Freeway (map), according to the Simi Valley Police Department.

Inside the room was “a small quantity of cash and some pizza,” a police news release stated.

Jonathan "War Machine" Koppenahver was arrested at this hotel in Simi Valley on Aug. 15, 2014. (Credit: KTLA)
Jonathan “War Machine” Koppenahver was arrested at this hotel in Simi Valley on Aug. 15, 2014. (Credit: KTLA)
He had been transported to the Ventura County Jail.

Christy Mack, Koppenhaver’s ex-girlfriend, on Monday posted graphic photos on Twitter showing injuries she said were dealt to her by Koppenhaver.

Koppenhaver, in turn, also took to Twitter to defend himself, saying he had planned to propose to Mack.

“I only wish that man hadn’t been there and that Christy & I would be happily engaged. I don’t know y I’m so cursed,” he tweeted Sunday. “One day truth will come out.”

In a statement she posted, Mack said her ex-boyfriend arrived at her home around 2 a.m. Aug. 8 and assaulted her and a friend.

Las Vegas Police issued a warrant for his arrest, charging him with several counts of battery, assault with a deadly weapon and other crimes, according to the Los Angeles Times.

A Las Vegas police spokesman told KTLA on Tuesday that investigators believed Koppenhaver had gone to Southern California.

Mack posted photos of herself bruised in a hospital, saying she suffered 18 broken bones, a ruptured liver and could not walk, according to her statement.

She said their relationship had ended in May.

A fundraising page set up for Mack’s medical expenses had raised more than $65,000 by Friday.


----------

